
Ask HN: Alternatives to Bill.com - blairanderson
I would love to see a startup sincerely own the logistics of bookkeeping. I would love to know some alternatives since my googling is not showing any decent contenders.
======
mlrb9483
I'm guessing you are located in the US as that's the only country Bill.com
serves.

The startup I work for ([https://rooks.co](https://rooks.co)) operates in
Canada and as Bill.com is not available to our Canadian clients, we use
Plooto, which is a pretty decent competitor to Bill.com.

We haven't had any issues with Bill.com either though - may I ask why you're
looking for a Bill.com alternative?

